# OK! I'm starting to freak



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

This started a couple of days ago and has gotten worse. Every hour or so I find dead, or nearly dead, house flies on my floors. Particularly in my bedroom but also in my kitchen and hall. The strange thing is I rarely see any flying around...at least not in that quantity. When I do spot one alive it is very lethargic to the point that I can actually touch it. I sweep up the dead ones, come back an hour later and there is another batch. 

I have searched high and low for any maggots but found nothing. There is no garbage anywhere and I keep a very clean apartment, granted, it is a basement apartment. The weather has been unbearably hot and humid...could that be the cause? A friend of mine suggested I get an exorcist:laughing:

My rough count so far is over 200


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Something is dead somewhere in the house.

This happens with fireplaces, an animal (like a squirrel) gets caught in the chimney and dies. This happened to us, I was vacuuming flies up for 3-4 days, must have been 1,000 of them.

Since you are in the basement, maybe something got caught in the chimney and the flies are coming down thru the boiler or water heater exhausts?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Oddly enough there are no flies in the furnace/laundry room. There aren't any on the main floor either. The main concentration is in the bedroom which I tore apart looking for the maggots. The window screen is secure with no holes...its a mystery.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

We only had a couple flies in the living room in which our fireplace was. All the flies flew into the study where there was a big picture window. Maybe they are coming from a darker place like your hallway and going into the bedroom because they are headed for the light?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm...I suppose that is possible. I'll do some more hunting. Of course the other thing that bothers me is, why are they all dying? And at the same time? I have a CO detector which is working so can't be that


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> Hmmm...I suppose that is possible. I'll do some more hunting. Of course the other thing that bothers me is, why are they all dying? And at the same time? I have a CO detector which is working so can't be that


They ran out of food/water/whatever they need to survive. Like I said, the exact same thing happened to me, we found dead flies for days.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

That really is a mystery. Have you solved it yet?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Not yet...still a mystery. Although they are not as numerous as before, they are still here. Also, I noticed a house centipede the other morning. I was infested with those buggers in June.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> Also, I noticed a house centipede the other morning. I was infested with those buggers in June.


Wow, I would probably nuke that place from orbit, it's the only way to be sure :yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Gee Proby, that's a little on the drastic side! Couldn't he just hit the place with mortar fire from a mile away or so?
Or maybe just use Napalm? :wink:

DM


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL...I thought about it

What gets me is that it is all new contruction. No mould, steel frame, new drywall, etc. What could be the attraction to either of them?


----------



## BugsBugMe (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd say judging by the fact that nearly three weeks had past between your two posts and you're still seeing flies tells me that there is an animal carcass somewhere behind a wall or in the ceiling.

You made no mention of a smell so it is probably something small like a mouse or a rat or maybe even a squirrel.

The average fly species lifespan is only about 3 weeks including larval stages which makes some flies live only hours or days in the adult "flying" stage. This explains why you are seeing mostly dead ones because it can take them their whole lives to find the way out from behind the wall.


----------

